# Creamsicle leo morph.



## neil08 (Aug 26, 2008)

is it right that the creamsicle morph is produced by breeding a mack snow to a tangerine superhypo carrot-tail ? does it matter which way round the sexs are ? thanx for any help. neil.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Creamsicle is a line bred SHT snow. So you could gain the look from Mack snow x HTCT, but it will take a few generations to get it right. Check the link for some JMG creamsicles, also a nice explanation at the bottom...

JMG Reptile - Cremesicles Breeding Project


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

neil08 said:


> is it right that the creamsicle morph is produced by breeding a mack snow to a tangerine superhypo carrot-tail ? does it matter which way round the sexs are ? thanx for any help. neil.


Creamsicle is a mack snow Super hypo tangerine this can be plus carrottail and baldy.But there not needed to be classed as creamsicle.Carrottail and baldy are just a nice added plus that can be found on creamsicle.

Starting from scratch you breed the best SHTCTB you can find to a mack snow.Then pick the best mack snow hypo offspring.Rase them then breed them to yet more SHTCTB's.Then these offspring from a mack snow hypo X SHTCTB should deffo be in the grade of creamsicle.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

One of the most annoying morph names in history. Its not a morph.

Secondly, surely you can only get a creamsicle by breeding 2 together. Anything else bred with one thats not a creamsicle is therefore by default not going to produce any.

Stupid morph.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Crownan said:


> One of the most annoying morph names in history. Its not a morph.
> 
> Secondly, surely you can only get a creamsicle by breeding 2 together. Anything else bred with one thats not a creamsicle is therefore by default not going to produce any.


I'm not a fan of the name either to me they are mack snow super hypo tangerine.But you can get creamsicle offspring by breeding creamsicle to creamsicle.Creamsicle to hypo .cream to any hypo type like hypo,hypo tangerine,SH,SHT,SHTCT,SHTCTB.As thay are mack snow super hypo tangerine.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

gazz said:


> I'm not a fan of the name either to me they are mack snow super hypo tangerine.But you can get creamsicle offspring by breeding creamsicle to creamsicle.Creamsicle to hypo .cream to any hypo type like hypo,hypo tangerine,SH,SHT,SHTCT,SHTCTB.As thay are mack snow super hypo tangerine.


But surely if they are a line bred trait, and are made by crossing first and second gen creamsicles..........then if you mix anything else into the bag thats not a full creamsicle, then they will no longer be line bred creamsicles?

LMAO, how rediculous does that sound?

I agree with you, they are Mack Snow Super Hypo Tangs. Thats it. Simple.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Crownan said:


> But surely if they are a line bred trait, and are made by crossing first and second gen creamsicles..........then if you mix anything else into the bag thats not a full creamsicle, then they will no longer be line bred creamsicles?
> 
> LMAO, how rediculous does that sound?
> 
> I agree with you, they are Mack Snow Super Hypo Tangs. Thats it. Simple.


There a little more than line bred.There are three traits at work (co-dom)mack+(dominant)hypo+(polygenetic)super-no body spots & tangerine.And it's super & tangerine that you need to get back that was diluted when you done the F1 breeding.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Yes I know, but I thought the theory was they crossed the 3 to get the mack hypo tangs, then used the best of those to line breed into the creamsicles?

Whatever way it works.........its still a mack hypo tang lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Crownan said:


> Yes I know, but I thought the theory was they crossed the 3 to get the mack hypo tangs, then used the best of those to line breed into the creamsicles?
> 
> Whatever way it works.........its still a mack hypo tang lol


No it's not as hard as they make out.

Mack snow hypo loads of them these day.And a really good looking SHTCTB.Then breed them then if there's mack snow super hypo tangerine offspring very possible at this point that make them creamsicle.If you get just mack snow hypo's then just breed the best of these offspring to a new blood SHTCTB IMO this will deffo result in creamsicle.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

gazz said:


> No it's not as hard as they make out.
> 
> Mack snow hypo loads of them these day.And a really good looking SHTCTB.Then breed them then if there's mack snow super hypo tangerine offspring very possible at this point that make them creamsicle.If you get just mack snow hypo's then just breed this offspring to a new blood SHTCTB IMO this will deffo result in creamsicle.


But would it? I agree that it would but so many people are trying to get all funny and exclusive on the issue that unless its a JMG bred jobbie, it doesnt count :roll:

LOL @ Exclusivity...........its like saying........Ron Trempers soul distributer :whistling2:


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

We agree, we bought a groups off JMG. Described as co-dom snows (mack snows basically). We had mack snow ghosts (or hypos whatever you want to call them), cremsicles & super snows out of them.

Need to put them into our SHCTB line to get the best colour out over a few generations though - only hitch is that quality does vary in offspring - even from the same clutch!!


----------

